# Chapter 16: Of Good Works historical question



## Clark-Tillian (Oct 6, 2015)

Morton H. Smith's _Harmony of The Westminster Confession & Catechisms_, Ch. 16: Of Good Works only has LC 78 harmonized.
Now,the duties that God requires of us are majestically detailed in the LC portions regarding the Law of God. But I was wondering if anyone had any historical info as to why the Divines did not specifically break down WCF 16 into catechetical questions. Is it perhaps because they did such a masterful job on The Law and felt that the topic(s) had been covered in those questions? Any direction for historical research would be appreciated. I can't recollect if Warfield dealt with the substance of my question or not and I don't have he volume close at hand. I do not think Johannes Vos addressed this either. Thanks.


----------



## MW (Oct 6, 2015)

Clark-Tillian said:


> Morton H. Smith's _Harmony of The Westminster Confession & Catechisms_, Ch. 16: Of Good Works only has LC 78 harmonized.
> Now,the duties that God requires of us are majestically detailed in the LC portions regarding the Law of God. But I was wondering if anyone had any historical info as to why the Divines did not specifically break down WCF 16 into catechetical questions. Is it perhaps because they did such a masterful job on The Law and felt that the topic(s) had been covered in those questions? Any direction for historical research would be appreciated. I can't recollect if Warfield dealt with the substance of my question or not and I don't have he volume close at hand. I do not think Johannes Vos addressed this either. Thanks.



That is an interesting question and worth looking into. I recall someone once asking why there is no chapter on the Holy Spirit in the Confession, to which the reply was given, Because the Holy Spirit is everywhere through the Confession. In a similar way it might be possible to draw out the main principles of WCF 16 in the material scattered through the Larger Catechism.

The duties required and sins forbidden by the commandments provide the formal rule of a good work, and these are dealt with at length. Fruitfulness in a way of obedience is spoken of a number of times. Spiritual ability is connected to the question on sanctification. Imperfection in this life and inability to merit is discussed in the differences between justification and sanctification, and has its own question after the commandments have been treated. The acceptance of good works is tied up with justification, and the spiritual nature of good works also falls under sanctification.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Oct 7, 2015)

MW said:


> Clark-Tillian said:
> 
> 
> > Morton H. Smith's _Harmony of The Westminster Confession & Catechisms_, Ch. 16: Of Good Works only has LC 78 harmonized.
> ...



I was thinking along those same lines. The LC on our God's Law and our lawful duties is simply unsurpassed. At least in my mind. I recall some years back that Calvin Seminary's Phd bibliography in Moral Theology had the LC on The Law listed; if memory serves the Heidelberg and the Belgic were not. I found that interesting.


----------



## MW (Oct 7, 2015)

Clark-Tillian said:


> MW said:
> 
> 
> > Clark-Tillian said:
> ...



I concur with your judgment on the value of the LC's teaching on the commandments. Some people find it burdensome, as if it somehow overshadowed the gospel. But I think it is a failure to see the broadness of the commandment which enables sinners to flatter themselves as to their dutifulness, and this in turn diminishes the vital importance of the gospel.


----------

